# Band Logos Extremely Cheap! (This week only!)



## smoogle510 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey all, i am currently running a deal for SS users. Band Logos of any style will be $15! THIS WEEK ONLY. I also have some pre made designs $20 off that include a free logo as well! 

Check out my work and premade designs over at my page. 
https://www.facebook.com/DutchKills?ref=hl

If you are interested please send me a message to my facebook page OR email me at [email protected]


----------

